# Missing on demand episodes



## Skotyman (May 27, 2018)

hi all, new tivo user here (as of last night). My cable provider is TWC/Spectrum. I had a lot of recordings on my box and figured i’d just view them from on demand on my new tivo. When i searched for The Blacklist, I expected to find the on demand episodes available from TWC as usual. All that showed up were the vudu and Prime video options of which I subscribe, with options to buy episodes or seasons. I checked on the old box still hooked up in the bedroom and the on demand episodes were there. I assumed the tivo would access everything that the cable company provided box would, is this not so?
Thanks


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

TiVo/Rovi has been doing a lousy job of indexing VOD. At least for me here in Houston with Comcast. I find if I go in to the app and drill down to the show, there's usually lots more available than a Search or OnePass displays.

I seriously think they're 'pushing' you to the paid version...

-KP


----------



## Skotyman (May 27, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> TiVo/Rovi has been doing a lousy job of indexing VOD. At least for me here in Houston with Comcast. I find if I go in to the app and drill down to the show, there's usually lots more available than a Search or OnePass displays.
> 
> I seriously think they're 'pushing' you to the paid version...
> 
> -KP


Thank you KP, I'll try drilling down. Are you referring to the TiVo phone app, or is there an app for the TiVo that accesses TWC/Spectrum? Still haven't added all my apps yet.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm unsure about TiVo/TWC VOD app. Isn't there an app for it on the TiVo?

I don't use the phone app for much more than scheduling a recording while away from home...

-KP


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

kpeters59 said:


> I'm unsure about TiVo/TWC VOD app. Isn't there an app for it on the TiVo?


I thought that only Comcast and Cox had implemented OnDemand apps with TiVo.

Scott


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

HerronScott said:


> I thought that only Comcast and Cox had implemented OnDemand apps with TiVo.
> 
> Scott


It's Xfinity only, i believe that puts video on demand on TiVo. I don't know why. I think it's the fault of the cable companies. By not having VOD on their cable card, aren't they losing out on Pay Per View money?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Furmaniac said:


> It's Xfinity only, i believe that puts video on demand on TiVo.


Cox also has it.

Scott


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Skotyman said:


> hi all, new tivo user here (as of last night). My cable provider is TWC/Spectrum. I had a lot of recordings on my box and figured i'd just view them from on demand on my new tivo. When i searched for The Blacklist, I expected to find the on demand episodes available from TWC as usual. All that showed up were the vudu and Prime video options of which I subscribe, with options to buy episodes or seasons. I checked on the old box still hooked up in the bedroom and the on demand episodes were there. I assumed the tivo would access everything that the cable company provided box would, is this not so?
> Thanks


TiVo will not provide access to on-demand from Spectrum. Spectrum has not made an app to allow TiVo to access it. Hulu, Netflix, Amazon, and other streaming services listed in the apps section are all that's available.


----------



## Skotyman (May 27, 2018)

So I am just keeping my Roku in the loop and it allows a Spectrum app that lets me connect to vod past episodes. TiVo needs to up its game appwise. Not impressed so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark814 (Jan 18, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> TiVo/Rovi has been doing a lousy job of indexing VOD. At least for me here in Houston with Comcast. I find if I go in to the app and drill down to the show, there's usually lots more available than a Search or OnePass displays.
> 
> I seriously think they're 'pushing' you to the paid version...
> 
> -KP


My VOD on Cox in Phoenix doesn't work at all. I've called Tivo and always get told, "We'll have that fixed in a few business days." It's going on 3 years.

I called Cox and grilled them, their reply was, "We supply VOD to everyone, if you had a Cox box you would get it just fine, it must be Tivo?"


----------



## Vincent Bonanno (Oct 26, 2017)

I have Tivo Bolt Vox and TWC/Spectrum and I don't think you can access VOD via the Tivo interface.

I actually access VOD via the Sprectum app on my Roku, which lets me have access to the Spectrum VOD library. I very rarely use this feature, but it's nice to still have the VOD available in a pinch.


----------



## BeerPimp (May 12, 2010)

Vincent Bonanno said:


> I have Tivo Bolt Vox and TWC/Spectrum and I don't think you can access VOP via the Tivo interface.
> 
> I actually access VOD via the Sprectum app on my Roku, which lets me have access to the Spectrum VOD library. I very rarely use this feature, but it's nice to still have the VOD available in a pinch.


I do the same thing with Roku or my Samsung TV.


----------



## Converterjoe (Jul 1, 2018)

I wish I had known this before buying TiVo. The primary reason for my purchase was to simplify, but I also wanted to get away from the antique cable boxes that Spectrum provides in our area. I'm talking old. The boxes would go back to live TV at the top of the hour so pausing didn't do any good :-(


----------

